
Eliud Kipchoge Breaks the 1:59 marathon - Osiris30
https://www.sportingnews.com/au/athletics/news/eliud-kipchoge-ineos-159-marathon-stream-watch-live-australia-world-record-attempt-vienna-two-hours/17gzou6d3tqgi1afwqct89wubl
======
voisin
Expect to see this once unbreakable limit now be broken in rapid succession by
other world class marathoners. It seems the limit is every bit as
psychological as it is physical.

